# Four new dog breeds will be recognized in 2015



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Cirneco is my favorite. Sorry to say, but The others just look like homeless poodles living on the streets ?


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, all these breeds are already for long recognised here in Finland. Spanish water dogs are quite popular here. They suit well for agility, for example and are nice family members as well. They can have curls or cords in their coats of which curls are more common.

I've met some bergamascos as well. If I lived on a farm I could consider having one. But in our circumstances I do not have any job to such a dog. Once, when I was competing in rally obedience with my corded spoo Pimu a spectator told me she admired Pimu and especially her coat because she herself had had a bergamasco and Pimu's coat reminded her of her own dog.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I met a bergomasco recently and the flocking is very soft. The boel... Breed is beautiful.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I took my g-kids to an ABI dog show a couple of years ago. That year they had a couple of Boerboels. It was the first time I'd seen 'No Touch' dogs there. They don't mix really well with kids checking out a dog show. Kids get yelled at... kids never wanna go to a dog show again.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> I took my g-kids to an ABI dog show a couple of years ago. That year they had a couple of Boerboels. It was the first time I'd seen 'No Touch' dogs there. They don't mix really well with kids checking out a dog show. Kids get yelled at... kids never wanna go to a dog show again.


It's educational, imo that kids learn that there are a huge variety of breeds, each bred for certain jobs. Some of the jobs and breed characteristics that make them good at their jobs could be explained to kids. The Boerboel and like breeds were bred for protection and they are serious about their job. They, and some others are not keen on strangers, at least not at first and *ALL* dogs, no matter what the breed should be respected and their owners should be asked if they can be touched. ALL dogs can bite...they're predators and they come in all sizes, shapes and temperaments. I think educating kids about this and showing them several breeds, some they are allowed to pat and socialize with will teach them to enjoy a dog show better and have a fuller understanding of dogs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Of course... 

But now? I can't be bothered to work that extra hard to get them out. 
Who knew about No Touch dogs, eh? :/


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I had a Doberman and he was reserved with meeting new people. He was never aggressive but just didn't appreciate people groping at him the second they walked up to him. So, I'd tell them, if they were interested in patting him to wait for him to come up to them and show interest by looking up at them, coming close or giving a little wag which he usually did after we'd talk for a minute...let him make the first move. Then he was fine. Having a bunch of little kids reaching out, groping makes a lot of dogs uncomfortable. They're just not all Poodles or Labs or Goldens. Patting is something dogs learn to like. It's not inherent in a lot of dogs. I think some come that way or have loads of handling and that starts the ball rolling. But naturally, it's not a thing dogs immediately love...same with hugging...makes a lot of dogs uncomfortable unless they're use to it and have associated it with very happy, good things.

I had a couple of GSDs too. They were both pretty atypical...not that reserved at all with strangers...quite outgoing in fact. Only under certain circumstances were they more reserved or stand offish.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

How about when they're walking past the dog, 20 feet away.  

This is why I'm all for either BSL, or requiring a license to own a dog. If you have a dog that's that dangerous, don't ever bring it out in public.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If they're human aggressive, that's not a good thing. Protection dogs should be socialized well enough to be reserved but not aggressive without provocation. Those dogs that attack humans from 20 feet away need to be kept on a short leash and muzzled in public. Or put to sleep. They should not be a danger to society and those owners who do not contain their dogs should be punished severely if a line is crossed. No dog should go after humans unless there's a darn good reason...like someone attacking their owner or breaking into their home. Dog aggression is not automatically transferred into human aggression. Those are two separate things. Some dog may happen to be aggressive to both. But those behaviors are not intertwined as one and the same. 

The only time my Doberman growled at someone as a warning was when they were about to come into my house uninvited...a man he didn't know. (long story) He blocked the doorway and gave one, low throaty growl, one tooth showing. Another time, he snarled and barked was when someone WAS in my house uninvited by me and I wasn't home. (another long story when my niece was taking care of him. He knew and loved my niece but someone else came in uninvited) He backed that man into a corner but never bit anyone. All kinds of strangers like the man selling frozen meat could come into the yard when we were outside and he just watched...no barking, no growling, no nothing...just watched. And when I spoke in a friendly way, the dog really relaxed. So, I felt relatively safe in the rather isolated place I lived having this dog. I didn't rely on him alone to protect me because I wouldn't want HIM to get hurt or killed. He was very well socialized and gentlemanly in public, knew the difference between a friendly stranger and one who had no business coming into my house. He had his CGC and was a good ambassador to the breed. He had that inherent need to do his job of protecting that his breed was selected for.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awww, hon... this was more owner aggression than dog. I'm not sure the mutt even saw the kids. The owner was a jerk. The dog could'a been a sweetheart. lol

Really tho, I could handle a woman with an aggressive breed I supopose. Most young guys tho, use them to augment a perceived deficiency elsewhere... and really are jerks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, lol...I see. The owner was the jerk, not the dog. LOL. Sheesh! That can be quite confounding sometimes. I just don't know what to do with people like that.


----------

